# Jungle Drums



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Xxxxx


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Timboy said:


> Jeez,
> I hope you guys haven't died! WTF! Is this forum dead? Was it something I said, cuz if it was, I'LL SAY IT AGAIN LOUDER!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! LOL
> 
> OH! I get it! You guys are all busy restoring old solid gold AMERICAN FLYER trains or building solid gold AMERICAN FLYER layouts. LOL
> ...



Timboy beating the Jungle drums.


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

Yep, I am restoring a blue American Flyer and yep, I envy your layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Timboy said:


> LOL! I love it when they say that in the middle of the night. LOL Rum-bum-bum-bum! Rum-bum-bum-bum! 2-rail. Rum-bum-bum-bum. Wife whispers in my ear, "2-rail". Rum-bum-bum-bum...
> 
> ah-ah-ah-ah-ah.
> 
> ...


You never read the book JUNGLE DRUMS?

You don't know what your missing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeez, Tim ... one shot too many, perhaps!

OK ... listen carefully ... close your eyes ... take a long, deep breath ... now imagine yourself in a quite, peaceful place ... a happy place ... your own little restful place ...



Dr. TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Timboy,

I have a 307 drive wheel separation problem at the plastic insert. Do you have a fix? One of a few projects on the side that I have. I think I will have to pull the wheels but gotta get a good puller first.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob, have you read this?

http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic11.htm


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Timboy, you were just slow to the draw. 
Thanks Jim , I live right between their locations.
I have the name before.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Funeral?*

*Timboy*, as sad as it is, I'm thinking his S.O., is keeping him MORE than busy If he's down, well............., you know how them Southern Boys come out of a funk. Yes, that's right, "Southern Comfort!":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

